# Cat poo....



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nelly the naughty nugget has got a bad habit...we have a ragdoll, Molly who is an indoor cat so she has a litter tray in our utility room, on the odd occasion that Nelly smells it before we do she will sneak out and eat some :argh: so disgusting I know...anyway earlier on I saw her sneak out and go out to find her gulping down a small piece of poo, consequently she was then sick in our front room bringing up not only some of her tea but the poo. Obviously we don't want her eating this and as soon as Molly has done anything we will go out right away and clean it up. Should I be really worried about Nelly or does it really just taste that good to her?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear sorry can't offer advice, just wanted to say I love Ragdoll's, a friend of mine has one and 5 dogs! the cat thinks its a dog and will play fetch! so cute, was a great introduction to cats for my Dudley when he was really young - he doesn't understand why other cats don't want to play now!! oh and Nelly looks a lot like Dudley in your Pita pata. I'll have to ask my friend if any of her dogs have done this, I know she has a litter tray.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Honey goes for their food not the poo luckily enough! We have put a cat flap in utility room door so only the cats can get in there, that may be an option?


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Had exactly the same problem , we have two cats and an indoor littertray which despite going outdoors they still use sometimes and you can guarantee that Eddie will be in there if we dont notice that the cats have done a poo.We have put the tray up on a table, [which we dont use for eating off I must add] in the room where the cats sleep.I dont know why they like poo so much ,but Eddie wasnt even sick after eating cat poo on a couple of occasions.I dont know if you worked really hard on training you could get a dog to leave cat poo alone, we sometimes get Eddie to drop horse and goose poo when we are out but he will still manage to find some and wolf it down before we realise whats going on when he is off lead.


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds familiar! Lucy does that as well, which is why we put up a babygate to block her from the part of the house where the cat food and litterbox is. She still manages to find cat poo while out on walks though.. She's never thrown up from it, but I do wonder how bad it is for them. My sisters shihtzu puppy actually eats her OWN poo!! I imagine that would be much harder to control!


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

We have a ragdoll and a Maine ****. One of them recently had an upset tummy, and did a very sloppy (and I mean sloppy, think melted greeny brown icecream consistency!!) poo which Lucca very kindly cleaned up for me. I was half revolted and strangely half thankful that all I had to do was dettol over the kitchen floor area, rather than having to clear up the entire mess! Thankfully no lasting harm done to either cat or dog


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau eats our cat's poo out of the litter tray before we get to clean it up too so we bought a hooded cat tray and face it to the wall which gives enough room for our cat to get in but not for Beau to put her head in and eat it


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy used to dig up the cat poo in the garden and eat it! Sadly the cat passed away so did the problem.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We get alot of hedehog poo in the garden and Dexter loves it ! I try & clear what I see but he can spot it a mile off !

Oh & chicken poo  They have their own fenced off area but occasionally escape & wander over the lawn depositing as they go !


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My terriers loved cat poo could locate it at 100yds! It is apparently high in protien which makes it appetising (yuck!) Once she gets older should not upset her but worming regularly is essential.

P.S. Another Devon pup, we will have to get organised for a meet if this weather ever gets better.


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies....glad to hear I am not the only one with a little poo problem!! She had just eaten when she ate the poo so not sure if it all got a little to much and made her sick. 

We have had no incidents since so fingers crossed, I really like the idea of a hooded litter tray and I think that would be the best option for us...I am going to get searching now!:twothumbs:


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> My terriers loved cat poo could locate it at 100yds! It is apparently high in protien which makes it appetising (yuck!) Once she gets older should not upset her but worming regularly is essential.
> 
> P.S. Another Devon pup, we will have to get organised for a meet if this weather ever gets better.


She is wormed every month so thankfully that is all up to date. 

I wanted to join the last meet but Nelly wasn't quite able to go out for walks and the weather was horrendous as well. We would definitely like to come on the next meet, I would love to see Nelly playing with other poos she would have so much fun! 

Hope Hattie and Minton are getting on nicely


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Bodger will eat fox poo, which he can pick up at quite a distance. Sometimes he will come to me to get a treat instead and as he has got older he is easier to coax away. It is pretty stomach churning though.

I don't have anything to add about the cat poo problem other than I understand cat's have pretty inefficient digestive tracts and so what comes out, well from a dog's point of view, is very tempting as it's not's so very different from what the cat has eaten.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What is it about 'poos and poo?! Bonnie's favorite treat is deer droppings! I have to take handfuls out of her mouth unless I can distract her when we walk in Richmond and Bushy Parks.


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

Scrap used to do it too, but grew out of it. She still loves guinea pig poo though! I don't find that as gross because I know exactly what's in it. No telling with cats as they will eat anything if it fancies them.

I have read that some people will flavor older cat droppings with Bitter Yuck or something spicy and the dog will learn to not eat it because of the yucky taste. My thinking on this is that it is possible for the cats to step in the Bitter Yuck and then will learn that the litterbox is the cause. Not sure if it will actually happen that way, but that's what I would imagine would happen.

I'm guessing your cat is about as big as your dog, if your ragdoll is as big as I've seen them and your dog is as small as mine (13-17 pounds). I was going to suggest a nested litter box (see picture and link), but I'm not sure if your kitty will fit. It might take some testing.










Link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/buttonbistro/4024557367/

Or you could go extreme and get something like this: http://meowspace.biz/. It is a box that should be able to fit your litter box and only the cat could enter. This particular one is in the US, so shipping may be a problem if you are elsewhere.

Then there is always the option of getting an automatic litter box. I've never used one so can't really comment. My mother had one and she made it sound like it was a pain to clean. Then again, she also only cleaned it once a week and had at least six cats...


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Although we have done almost everything possible to stop neighbours cats getting into our back garden they still seem to manage it and Willow homes in on their poo whenever possible. There's also a spot they like to use on our walk route and she'll be in there after it if I'm not paying full attention. I read up on it online and there doesn't really seem to be an expaination, dogs just like to eat poo! Some people had said that there may be nutrients missing from your dogs diet that they get from cat poo but I couldn't back this up. A word of warning to those who don't have control over the cats that produce the poo- we had major worm issues with Willow when she was tiny, she had something which the vet was really surprised by as it's not a common worm in dogs and she had recently been treated with Panacur. I picked some cat poo from the back garden the other day and I could see the worm eggs in it (or at least thats what they looked like to an untrained eye) so no wonder we had such problems! I wish people would provide places for their cats to do their business rather than turfing them out to do it (I know for a fact that this is what my neighbours do from discussions with other neighbours). It's just plain irresponsible, like not picking up after your dog! Grr!!


----------

